# William Marples and Sons woodworking tools



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I have revised and updated my web page at: http://jp29.org/wwmarples.htm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very interesting, I was unaware Marple made so types of tools. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

As a collector of antique hand tools, I really enjoyed your posts and your site is very informative. Thanks!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a site I definitely will bookmark and return to. Great information. I knew they'd been around forever but I didn't know they had such a variety of tools.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

James I to have Book marked your site and spent a couple of very enjoyable hours reading, going of on tangents every where.
Its quiet obvious that you are old school and proud of it, in reading about the tools you served your time with and have never lost your love for.
Its only when guys like you who post their Knowledge here on the net that it will never be lost.
I enjoy immensely your posts keep on keeping on my friend.
From one ex Lancy to another. billy.


----------

